# 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?



## cougarkid

1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado Class A Diesel - Information?

Hi everyone.

We are trying to upgrade to a larger Class A diesel pusher.
Found a 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher.
Have pictures but looking for more information about the coach in general.
Going to look it over this weekend.


Options:
3 Window Awnings, Rear Island Bed, Power Passenger Seat, Diesel Generator, Electric Water Heater, Side by Side Refrigerator, Waher/dryer combo, Single Slide Topper, Center Living Room, Plank Floor in Kitchen, Power Driver Seat, Skylight above Tub, Tile Floor in Bath, Walk-Thru Bath, Deluxe Cabinets, Composite Counter Tops, Convection/Microwave Oven, Ice Maker in Freezer, Dual Ducted AC, Leather Front Seats, Double Couch, Remote Heated Mirror, Booth Dinette, Freightliner Chassis, RVIA Seal, Exhaust Brake, am/fm/cd stereo, Tilt Steering Wheel, HIDE-A-BED SOFA, TV Antenna, Coffee Maker, 3 BURNER STOVEoven, 2 TVS, power roof vent, REAR HITCH, REAR VISION CAMERA, Aluminum Wheels, Day/night shades, cruise control, dvd player, Fiberglass Exterior, 1 Slide Out, Center Kitchen, Electric Step, Rear Ladder, Patio Awning, Outside Shower, Motor Home Jacks

I know it is a Cummins diesel (ISL 8.9L) and Allison 6-speed tranny.  In pictures it looks good outside and inside.  One a/c is making noise.  Microwave is broken.  One TV broken.  Signs of a small previous roof leak, but none in the last year (his words).

Can anyone help with more general information?
Known issues?
Roof type (think fiberglass)?
Recalls?
Someone that ones one?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

"Signs of a small previous roof leak, but none in the last year (his words). "

Something I would really have checked out!


----------



## vanole

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Cougarkid,

Like krsmitty said check that roof leak out extensively.  Ask for maintenace records and pay attention to age of tires.

I've never been in an Overland product but was parked next to one in SoCar once.  Looked to be a very nice unit.  Spoke with the owner and he was ticklied pink with it.  If I remember correctly his was a 99 and they were doing the dog show circuit.

Jeff


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

"one at cabin and one at shower"  Quote after asking about them.
Skylight in shower, so might be seals at that one.
Who knows on the other.

We have MAJOR experience with roof leaks.  Replace the entire roof (wood and all) on our 89.  Even re-sided it (new wood, old siding).

Will know more when we get there and see for ourselves.

Mike


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

BTW,

I went to my wife's work last night after I got off work.  She works for a School Transportation Company.  They have over 200 busses in their local fleet, all diesel.  She used to drive - now in the office.

One of the mechanics took me out and walked me thru the basics of what to look for and check for when I look at the RV.  Kind of cool to hear the differences between Cummins, Catapilar and Detroit.  V-8 and straight 6.  How they all sound.

Where oil is normally present.  Always check the coolant reservoir for cracks.  Check air pump mounting.  Check exhaust bends for rust-thru.  All kinds of good info.

Mike


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

So we went and looked at the Odessa.

Wish this guy had been better prepared for us to look it over.  He drove it across the street from the RV 
dealer he has it sitting at to a parking lot.  He bought it a year ago and drove it 80 miles home.  Planned
to fix it up, paint it up and use it for his business.  Hasn't been used since.  He is RV clueless, but knows 
more than he lets on.  Needless to say, he is a salesman (sorry to any salesmen out there).

Luckily, we are RV savey.  It was a 7 hour drive each way for us.
At least we had realatives to visit and stay with.


At first blush, it is a nice 40' diesel pusher.  Clean lines one or two light scuffs, good tires, decent color, paint and stripes.  All basement doors are on and straight.  They all open with ease and stay opened.  No signs of leaks in the basement and it is clean.  Dump station clean.  Holding and water tanks look good.   Propane in the tank.

Interior in good shape, carpet needs cleaned, microwave missing (broken), one bad tv.  Stains on ceiling carpet (yes, ceiling is carpeted off-white) mostly around the skylight and in the rear.  Slide goes in and out with ease.  Cabinets are clean and nice.  Countertops are nice and not scratched up.  Couch and chairs are clean and no rips.

Radiator access door is locked and he doesn't have the key along.  A quick look up underneath reveals a dusty, but oil-free 8.3L, turbo-charged Cummins Diesel.  Inside and popped the bed up and opened the engine 
top access.  Yep, dusty but clean. no signs of oil leaks anywhere.  All important fittings and hoses look and feel good.  He starts it and it roars to life effortlessly and quietly (for a diesel).  Diesel generator starts with ease, also.  It is locked, so no look.

Took it for a 15 mile drive on a side street (3 turns), the interstate, through a construction zone, off the exit, through traffic lights (2 left turns), back on the interstate, off the ramp, 3 more turns and we are back and parked.  Drove great and climbed to 70 mph effortlessly.  Tight front end and no side-to-side sway.  Good braking and the jake-brake worked flawlessly.  Surprisingly tight turning radius (compared to my 1989 32' Class A gas).


With a closer inspection, you begin to see more:

Delamination on the passenger side rear side panel.  A foot or so square bubbled out.
Entry step is wired up in place.  He had issues with it, disconnected the wires.
Rock chips on the front end - normal wear and tear with no bra.
Screen door is in the basement - off of the hinges.
Top of rear ladder is missing - 3/4" PVC 90's screwed to ladder poles and wall supports.
Piece of inside wood trim at slide is split off - closed the slide with a drawer open.
Several areas of the ceiling are sagging (carpet).
Signs of previous water leaks in rear drivers side top cabinet.
A/C's won't come on.  Generator running, coffee pot comes on, but no A/C.

And the BIGGEY...........

Rubber roof (actually called vinyl, I am told) with previous water damage.

Top of ladder and luggage rack are removed and the spots they were attached at are patched (caulked) and 
spongy.  Mainly spongy at the ladder attachments, but patchy over the entire edge area.
On down the roof to the skylight and it is spongy around the entire skylight.  8" to 10" out from the skylight.
A patched spot at the edge, on the metal-backed roll, looks to be from a tree branch.
The rest of the roof is solid, but the rubber is in need of a good cleaning.  Possibly coated.

He goes to leave and it will not start.  We check the batteries and one of the positive series wires for the starting batteries isn't connected.  Also, the main positive power wire that runs a the solenoid is not
connected.  The RV place put new batteries in it for him.  Tried connecting them, but it still wouldn't
start.  We dropped him at the RV place and he is going to have them go get it and fix the battery issues.

In the end he tried to strong-arm us into a $500 non-refundable deposit while we look at financing.
He didn't get it.

---------------------------------------------

I checked with a local (to me) RV dealer and over-the-phone they estimated $4500 to replace the rubber roof.  That does NOT include any wood replacement.  I can get 60mil White EPDM and adhesive locally for $800.   Another $300 for marine rot-rid resin, wood, glue, butyl and misc, screws/stuff and I can do the roof for $1100.

Wifes not thrilled at the prospect of replacing another roof - we did it to our '89 - took 2 weeks.

About $2000 in fixes and cleaning and it will be worth the $56,000 (low) NADA says it is worth.

Mike


----------



## LEN

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Nope you can pick one up for that money with no leaks and everything works. Worth maybe and I say maybe $42000. To many ifs, older tires, two AC's maybe wiring problems complete go through fluids, maybe converter inverter, plus house batteries and what you mentioned and you get about $10000. and to be safe a bit more plus your doing the work yourself. If mine were forsale I would sell for not much more than your spending, two years newer, new batteries, new tires, solar, up to date fluids, two slides and everything works.

LEN


----------



## LEN

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Heres one forsale just like it and it looks good.

http://www.campingworld.com/rvsales...998/ODESSA-INDUSTRIES-OVERLAND-LORADO/175634/

LEN


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Len,

Yep, seen that one.  Actually, he sent me that link to see what it was.  Got real pictures of his later.

This one is listed for $19,900.  Yes, nineteen thousand nine hundred dollars.

Even adding on the $10,000 repair estimate (I think way high) it still only comes to $30,000 - well below even your estimated $42,000 value.

Nothing I saw scared me.
The roof issue concerns me, but repairable/replaceable at home.
A/C issue is probably fuse/breaker/wire related.  Again, concerned but not scared.  They have to come off to do the roof anyway.
$2000 in tires if I decide to change them.
$250 microwave, if it isn't just a blown fuse.
The rest is just clean-up/maintanance.
I have a friend that is part owner in a Cummins certified maintanace/repair business.  He has offered to pull it in and run full diagnostics on it for free if we get it. (yes, i'm just lucky)

I am a fix-it kind of guy.  Between working with the rv we have now, rebuilding cars and learning electronics from my son, I am not afraid to tackle anything.

If/when we go back to purchase, I will hook it up at the RV Dealers camp site and check EVERYTHING out one more time.  We can still walk away - no commitment.

Mike


----------



## LEN

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

OK you didn't say the 19 grand, at that price the motor and trans will cover the investment plus the resr of the stuff in the RV would cover cost on a partout. So if you feel comfortable I would go for it, the price makes it look good and you might get a few $$$ cheaper if you wine a little.

LEN


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

I wined a little, he just offered cheese.  LOL

It is what we are looking for:
Longer than ours (over 32').
Newer than ours.
Diesel.
At least one slide.
In decent shape.

Meets our criteria.  Didn't want to do a roof, but price is hard to beat, even with a stick.

We will see.

Mike


----------



## akjimny

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Mike, with your demonstrated knowledge, skills and ability, you should have no problems with your new(er) project.  I say "Go For IT!!


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

So,

We are going this weekend to pick it up.  Driving over on Friday, parking it in a KOA campground for the night and putting it through its paces.  Drive it home (360 miles) with car in-tow on dolly (rented).

Got full coverage insurance on it that includes road-side assistance.  Towing at no cost, if needed.  Only $35 for 6-months, couldn't pass it up.

Have been assured that EVERYTHING works, except items previously noted:
microwave
electric steps
noisy a/c (one)
bad tv

Before we move in:
Have budgeted in $1500 for roof repair supplies.  (60mil White EPDM, glue, luan, screws, butyle)  Not leaking currently (they had hard rain) but I plan to get it repaired within a couple of week, to be sure.

Clean it really well, vacuum and shampoo, wash and buff, oil and filters.  Check out a/c (replace if needed) and get a working microwave.  Have a flat screen tv to put in it.

Wow, 10 more feet of length, a 16' slide and Diesel, all for only $19,900.  I feel like a thief.

What will we do with all the extra space?

Will post pics in a new Thread after we get back!


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Good Luck!


----------



## brodavid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

sounds like you have your hands full, so enjoy and when it is done then really enjoy


----------



## michelb

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

Good luck and let us know how you make out.

Might be a good idea to drive it for a while again to make sure there's no starting issue again.  Also checks both A/Cs - from your message above sounds like neither worked (probably $2k+ if you have to replace both) or could be a problem with the electrical.


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1998 Odessa Industries Overland Lorado - Information?

RV purchased and driven home with no issues.  Love the way it drives.

Proifile picture already changed.

Working on a new thread - will be under General RVing!


----------



## Rayman

Fuse Box

Do you know where the heck the fuse box is inside the Overland Loredo???


----------

